# Jointech Reference Handbook



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

Recently there have been some members asking about Jointech and needing the CD's and/or handbook for the Jointech system. I just came across this on my computer and I figured since it seems the company is now defunct and you can't get this anywhere else, it would not break any rules/laws to post the PDF for the Jointech Reference Handbook. It is a 25 page book with everything except the templates. In any event here it is and I hope it is of some use to anyone who needs it.


----------



## dustywoodworker (Feb 4, 2007)

Thank you George. This could be a very helpful document to have on file.


----------



## CharleyL (Feb 28, 2009)

A great addition to the Jointech reference material. Many should benefit from this.

For those interested, the Clincher design shown in this manual is the second generation of Jointech's IPM-1 and IPM-2 systems. I previously posted the manual for the IPM tools along with jpg images of the templates. I haven't tried it, but believe that these same templates will work with the Clincher design. Here is the link to my post containing these templates and the IPM manual. They were originally printed on plastic, but if you print them full size on heavy paper and then carefully cut them into strips to fit into the tool they should last quite a while.

http://www.routerforums.com/other-specialty/36996-jointech-templates-manual.html


Moderators : Can we create a Jointech manual section and move these manuals and templates there? It would be a more appropriate place for them.


Charley


----------



## tjr818 (Nov 12, 2015)

George! Thank you so much. I just inherited a Jointech PMI and the Smartfence. I have been scratching my head trying to figure out how many different ways they can be used. This manual will help very much. Thanks again,
Tim


----------



## PhilBa (Sep 25, 2014)

If you need templates, incra LS templates will also work with the IPM. 

Plus, the software that Furboo wrote and posted here will make templates that work in the IPM.


----------



## ATDLN (Jan 9, 2022)

curiousgeorge said:


> Recently there have been some members asking about Jointech and needing the CD's and/or handbook for the Jointech system. I just came across this on my computer and I figured since it seems the company is now defunct and you can't get this anywhere else, it would not break any rules/laws to post the PDF for the Jointech Reference Handbook. It is a 25 page book with everything except the templates. In any event here it is and I hope it is of some use to anyone who needs it.


George, my name is Tom. I came across an old post on Router Forums and was wondering if you are still doing woodworking. I live in North Fort Worth. If interested in saying Howdy please respond to [email protected]


----------



## ATDLN (Jan 9, 2022)

George, my name is Tom. I came across an old post on Router Forums and was wondering if you are still doing woodworking. I live in North Fort Worth. If interested in saying Howdy please respond to [email protected]


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @ATDLN


----------

